# Question about caltrate



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

can caltrate stop working all of a sudden? im not taking any new meds, but for the past few days my stomach has been bothering me again! help! I have been eating alot of turkey the past few days but it has never bothered me before!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Sometimes if it is before you period you may see an increase in your symptoms but for me after being on the calcium for at least 3 months straight those problems went away also.Then there is the fact that you can get a virus and have some problems just as normal people do. So hang though and stay with what you were doing and things should get back on track once again. If you do have a bout from time to time could be from bad food or whatever the attack may not be a bad as it was before so let us know what you think.Linda


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Well, I'm pretty sure its not a virus, cause I dont feel sick in any other way and it only happens after I eat as it used to happen, it's not close to my period ( I still have 2 weeks to go till then),I was fine till the day before yestorday, and since then everything I'm eating has been coming out as D again. Maybe I should try the pink box calcium untill I feel better again? I hope this is only for a short time, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

babydoll,How much were you taking a full tablet or a 1/2 tablet. Is the diarrhea as bad as it use to be before the calcium.How much time between the doses do you have.Linda


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

one full pill 3 times a day about 4-5 hours apart, its a tad bit better than before i started the calcium, but not much. I was having totally normal bowel movements this month when i started the purple box caltrate. I went out and bought the pink box tonight, and I found a brand called viactiv ( i think) and they were in choclate form with calcium carbonate 500 mg, and vitiman d 100 (whatever the symbol is), would this be much different than the pink caltrate? I would rather take it in the chocolate squares form cause it would taste better. I took the pink caltrate tonight and so far I am okay, I took it with my meal about an hour ago, usually if something is going to hit me it would have by now. what do you think?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

babydoll,One other person has told me they are doing fine with the chocolate calcium so you can try it. I know that if I should eat 2 meals too close together and I take the purple bottle with the magnesium I can give myself some loose stools from the magnesium which would give me 40 mg from each tablet couple that with some food I should not eat but do and I run a risk of loose stools.I just this month tried to take the pink bottle of caltrate without the magnesium and I feel I do better with the purple bottle with the magnesium in the small amount of 40 mg per tablet.We are all different so you will have to experiment with the dosing of the chocolate and see if it works. You do know that one of them did work for you so you can always go back to that. I think you might have gotten a stomach virus and now hopefully you are better.Linda


----------

